#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  Ao Nang Resort for sale

## boes

Established resort in Ao Nang for sale. 14 rooms, swimming pool, bar, restaurant. Can be expanded.
Offers near THB 25 million will be considered.
Send PM for more details

----------

